# alarm issue



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

So sometimes my key FOB doesn't work and I unlock the door with the key just by putting it in the door and unlocking it, but every time I do that when I open the door the alarm goes off....... Why is that. And I've used both keys I have it does the same thing.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Opening the door with the key should not set the alarm off. Maybe the battery in your fob is crapping out.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

He said he he's used both keys with the same result. I reacal reading a post by another member that might help. I've never personally tried this so I can't verify it but it sounds reasonable:


brent2888 said:


> The parts manager informed me that the cars can come out of sync with the frequency from the transmitter. To sync them again you can hold the Lock and Unlock button down together for 15-20 seconds and the security lights inside will flash in a different order when the key has been synchronized. So I gave it a try with my old remote and it worked to a degree, the lights flashed and the remote works a little better (however I did it in a parking garage and when I drove it outside I had lost the range again) So sync it up outside of your garage and maybe a distance away from your car for best results.
> 
> If your remote does not work better after this there are two things u can do. Buy a new transmitter for $78 or break your old one open (as it's "Sealed for Life") and just replace the battery. However the ones I have seen where people have replaced them at home don't go back together well and end up being taped up.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I believe the alarm will sound when you unlock the car manually. Poor setup if you ask me.
If both doors are not unlocking as well as the trunk it could indicate a BCM going out.
If one of the doors lock and unlock proper then the culprit generally is the door actuator. 
If you take the car to a Pontiac dealer they should be able to put their scanner on it and a fault code will confirm what the deal is. A reputable dealer will not charge you for this, it only takes a minute or so to do this.


----------

